# An actual sign posted at an Arizona golf club



## ladylore (May 28, 2008)

1. Back Straight, Knees Bent, Feet Shoulder Width Apart 
2. Form A Loose Grip 
3. Keep Your head Down
4. Avoid A Quick Back Swing
5. Stay Out Of The Water 
6. Try Not To Hit Anyone
7. If You're Taking Too Long, Let Others Go Ahead Of You
8. Don't Stand Directly In Front Of Others
9. Quiet Please...While Others Are Preparing To Go
10. Don't Take Extra Strokes

Well Done - Now Flush The Urinal, Go Outside, And Tee Off


----------



## braveheart (May 28, 2008)

Not pee off?


----------



## ladylore (May 28, 2008)

No it was Tee Off.


----------



## Halo (May 28, 2008)

:lol:


----------

